# PHANTASM: RAVAGER & PHANTASM: REMASTERED debut on on Blu-ray & DVD December 6.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *PHANTASM: RAVAGER
> 
> PHANTASM: REMASTERED*​
> Two Terrifying Titles in Don Coscarelli’s Legendary Horror Franchise
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm for sure seeing this one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

me 2... the first one is CLASSIC


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> me 2... the first one is CLASSIC


Yeah, I'm going to have to try and watch the first one again. I just don't know why the first one is not on bluray yet part 2 is.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to try and watch the first one again. I just don't know why the first one is not on bluray yet part 2 is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


2 different companies had the rights. 2 was released by scream factory but the rights for the rest made it to well go usa

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> 2 different companies had the rights. 2 was released by scream factory but the rights for the rest made it to well go usa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


We'll Go Usa needs to get with it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's to hoping they can work with Scream and release a boxset


----------

